# New in Columbus area



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new in the area and go to OSU and live close to it as well. I have been reading (and posting here and there) on these forums for couple of months now. It has been somewhat helpful, but I havent been having any luck with the spots I hit. Went to Hoover Reservoir couple of days ago, and didnt catch a thing. Same thing with Griggs, not a single bite, and this has happened multiple times now.

I am wondering if someone can guide me which areas to hit for a better chance of catching anything. I read fishing posts here, but mostly they dont tell which spot on a specific body of water they caught it. Like I have no idea what Greenlawn is, or what people mean by Darby. I know there is a separate thread going on, where people are advising not to post their favorite spots, which is understandable. PM me any info if you are kind enough. I am not asking for you secret honey hole. I just need some descent spots to go to. Especially for crappies and catfish.

School keeps me pretty busy, so I am able to get out on water about 2 times a month at the most. Thats about it. If you share your spot, it wont be like I ll be there all the time. I also dont keep 99% of the fish I catch. I have only kept the Trout that were stocked at Antrim Lake. Thats about it. Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Start here:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/FishingSubhomePage/tabid/6518/Default.aspx


Learn all you can. There will be a test next week. Then, we'll see if your ready to learn of the "honey hole".


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> Start here:
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/FishingSubhomePage/tabid/6518/Default.aspx
> 
> ...


Already done that. Next step.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> I have no idea what Greenlawn is, or what people mean by Darby


Greenlawn is Greenlawn Dam, on the Scioto at Greenlawn Avenue. Darby is Darby Creek, west of Columbus. Alum is Alum Creek State Park 90% of the time but sometimes elsewhere south on Alum, which is a substantial stream. (Kind of strange, there's a Friends of Alum Creek group, and their concerns tend to be in town and end below the dam, while this group's concerns are above the dam.) 

If you see a name you don't recognize, enter it into the search at ODNR, or go to a search engine and enter the name + lake or + reservoir or + park. 

And you'll need to learn the flow habits of the streams. Alum and the Olentangy are well controlled by dams while the Scioto and Darby can be more like wildcards. Here are some Olentangy and Scioto stations:

http://www.sciotoriverfriends.org/stream_gauges.html


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Seriously? Over 200 views but only 2 replies, one of which is apparently a joke by that smarty pants dude, who thinks its funny. The other post is pretty much stating the obvious. And to top it off, both the people responding have been here for a while. This complete unwillingness to share information is a very selfish behavior.

Got PM from two other people, which contain very general info. Not that helpful.

I feel like this site is more for people who catch a lot of fish and want to brag about it. I am very appalled by this attitude.

Let me re-iterate the supposed to be mission of this site, as given at the 'About us' link to the home page:

Our mission at Ohio Game Fishing: "To provide the outdoor community with an informative and reliable resource that promotes *fellowship*, sportsmanship, and community service".


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

What are you fishing for? You will probably get more help if you name a particular species you are targeting. 
Also try a different approach with your questions ie color, depth, bait, time of day, etc. If you ask if anyone is hitting crappies and at what depth people will not have a problem giving out that sort of info. Reference that information with some of the maps provided by ODNR and make some educated guesses on what areas fit the profile.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

not all the views are from members keep in mind. and if you're stuck on the bank its going to be all that much harder to fish the giant res's stick to the rivers. but you want a stretch of river that is no secret. go to griggs dam and fish below it. right where the dam is you can catch smallmouth,crappie,white bass,lg mouth,catfish. from that point south all the way down to the hoover disc golf course that runs along the river. fish eddies, deep pools after ripples and anything that looks it might hold fish. live minnows or softcrawls with a splitshot for live bait. anything that looks like a minnow or craw for artificial tubes,swimbaits,jigs. its shallow and you will get snagged up. if its muddy bright colors with rattles. if it's clearer more natural-pumpkin seed. with spring its going to be muddy and fast for awhile. and if you have a kayak or waders what I just said goes pretty much the whole river. the river moves so the bottom always changes. a good spot last year might not be around this year. and all the metro park lakes are good. just google. good luck


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

afeef745 said:


> Seriously? Over 200 views but only 2 replies, one of which is apparently a joke by that smarty pants dude, who thinks its funny. The other post is pretty much stating the obvious. And to top it off, both the people responding have been here for a while. This complete unwillingness to share information is a very selfish behavior.
> 
> Got PM from two other people, which contain very general info. Not that helpful.
> 
> ...


You may not get much help with that attitude. Calling people names and trying to belittle people on here just to get a fishing spot is way out of line.

You do not have to "re-iterate" anything to us! If you want to catch fish, do your homework. Don't expect someone else to!

Take the time to read the threads and posts on here......Lots of info on where to go and what to use.


----------



## theohiograssman (Apr 14, 2013)

lol. alot of ppl will just read your post and not comment back. idk why exactly but ive noticed the same. anywho i will try to give you some help if i can. first of all, i assume you are fishing hoover from the bank? thats not going to yield much results, maybe on a smaller lake but large and deep waters need a boat to get to most of the fish. personally i fish the tailraces of dams and follow the creeks that run out of lakes, you will have a much higher catch rate. alum creek runs out of hoover and is one of the best smallie creeks around. also the olentangy river isnt far from there, it is also good fishing. find a nice creek or river and walk it until you find a deep pool or run that is 5-6 ft deep(or more) then start throwing every lure you have at them. i usually start with a jig or some search bait like a spinner or buzzbait. black n blue bitsy jigs are hard to beat in the creek and they cost 1.50-2.00 a piece. if youre not down for walking creeks, then i would suggest finding some nice ponds with structure and getting permission to fish them. ponds and streams will give a much higher catch rate, and personally i enjoy the lack of fishing pressure. hope that helps, good luck=)


----------



## 614LADY (Apr 22, 2013)

I am new here also (the site) and new to fishing (1 year in). Locally the spillways are the best - I have caught crappie, blue gill, and saugeye in most. I went to delaware yesterday and passed alum - water is crappy! I have noticed what you are saying about people not wanting to give up their spots also. But - usually as soon as it is posted on here - the spot is blown up. Be patient


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> alum creek runs out of hoover


?? Big Walnut runs out of Hoover.


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately for you no one is going to give you specific spots on a body of water. 

People help as much as they can but also don't want their "honey holes" to be trashed from word of mouth, do you understand why people aren't going to lead you straight to the spot they are fishing in.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL, I see posts like this and have to laugh to myself. I can remember when I was a young man and wanted to go fishing. Back then we didn't have cell phones let alone the internet to get information, if you wanted to find good spots to fish you put in the time to do it. Why does anyone think it's ok to be rude to someone just because they won't tell them exactly where to go and what to do to catch fish. I think that that is part of the enjoyment to fishing. Find the spots , do the research , find out how to catch them etc. I know as I discovered these things growing up there was a much more satisfying feeling inside because I did it myself without help. Now I don't mean not to offer any help I just think when someone doesn't get what they want on a forum like this that is no reason to be rude to everyone, that will surely get them no where.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with the "put your time in" approach but there are times, like when I moved back to central Ohio, when a general area would help. There is tons of info on this site if one takes about 5 minutes to look around. The search function has helped me tremendously as well as PMs from others. Bad attitudes and those that feel like info should be given to them is what is wrong with today's society.

There is a difference between fellowship and giving up your spots. That said, right now and while it's still not crazy hot, the crappie are going to be up in and around the brush at most reservoirs in central Ohio. The rivers are up and chocolate right now but there are some exceptions which I am not sure of but again if you do a little research you can find out quickly.

Good luck


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Acting like a spoiled child won't get you anywhere, nor should it. Don't go through life expecting things to be handed to you; that's not how the real world works. 

That being said, no one on this site owes you anything; and I'm surprised that anyone responded after your tantrum. This is an online community and you haven't paid any dues yet. Only after you start building relationships with members will you get the sort of counsel that you're seeking. Even then, don't expect anyone to give up any specific spot. 

At this point, general advice is about all you should expect.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

First of all, I did over-react last night. And I apologize for that. I should not expect anyone to give up a spot that very few people know about and he wants it to keep that way. Its fine with me.

I agree fishing is a time consuming activity. Unfortunately, I have a busy routine. Thats why I am asking some help.

But I am sure there are some good spots around that almost everyone knows about. I just am interested in catching something. Size doesnt matter whole lot. Would really appreciate some help here.

Also, I am mainly targeting crappies and catfish. I caught some catfish last year, but can really use some pointers on crappies. More specifically, what areas on a given water body to fish for these days? And what depth to fish for as well? Should I bottom rig, or use a float and a minnow on the hook? Any help for crappies is more than welcome. Some of you did provide some info above, and that is very helpful.

Some info about myself. I do fish from shore. Do not have access to a boat or waders. Shore is what I have been doing so far. 

I looked Greenlawn dam on google maps. I am not sure where is the closest place to park there? And can you fish below the dam there?

I know I am new here and dont know anyone here yet. And now I have made a bad first impression on all you people here. I hope you people will give me a second chance here. And thanks to people who responded with helpful comments above.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

FOSR said:


> ?? Big Walnut runs out of Hoover.


I thought Big Walnut drains into Hoover dam.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> originally posted by fosr
> 
> ?? Big walnut runs out of hoover.





afeef745 said:


> i thought big walnut drains into hoover dam.


... ....awesome...sorry, man....we'll get through this and laugh about it.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

get on the creeks coming up soon with a rebel craw, some rapalas, and some spinnerbaits and buzzbaits. the smallies are in there...hit the banks and the holes in the summertime. and get past the notion that theres nothing in there because the water is so clear and shallow. they are there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry, I couldn't help but have some fun with you on that last comment. I'll try to pay back with some constructive advice. Really, do a little Google or site search on things like _Greenlawn _or _Darby_, and things will become more clear. 

What wouldn't become clear very quickly is that when you mentioned "honey hole" in conjunction with Hoover, there have been many discussions of that "mythical" place over the years on this site. This is a supposed spot somewhere below the spillway where giant saugeye beg to get put on your stringer. I haven't fished down there more than once or twice many years ago, so whether or not it exists is beyond me. I will say that if you go when the water is up and see where people are lining up, you might find it.

I will say that a few years back, they had to rescue several fisherman who ignored the water release siren and got trapped on a high spot and couldn't get back to the bank. I wish could find the video, but when I saw the story on WSYX, I cracked up because they showed those guys getting out of the rescue boat, each with a stringer of hogeyes. I cracked up because I knew exactly what was going through their minds after that siren went off....just one more...just one more cast. 

Gerb was right. If you don't have a boat, wade the creeks. 

Check your PMs.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

???


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

For some reason I don't think him and his buddies were getting those fish legally, maybe im wrong. Below Hoover is NOTORIOUS for unscrupulous groups of individuals snagging fish.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

seems to be the story with any spillway


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gerb said:


> seems to be the story with any spillway


Yeah but Hoover has a reputation amongst the inner-city crowd as being _the spot_ to snag numerous pig eyes. I guess there's only a few holes they hold in and those holes are relatively snag free. Makes for easy pickens for the snaggers. I've had guys show me pics of monster Saugeye lined up one right after the other, these guys were the type that reeled a spincasting rod right side up (well not that extreme, but you get the point).


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

gerb said:


> Hoover Dam water rescue - YouTube ???



Yeah, I have seen that, but I remember seeing some video on that day where they showed a few dudes with big stringers.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

afeef745, thanks for calming down... Now try the boardwalk at Galena (north end of hoover dam) or any COVES on the way. The board walk may be crowded sometimes. But there are two nice little food-joints with great food there in Galena (if you get hungry).


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

hang_loose said:


> afeef745, thanks for calming down... Now try the boardwalk at Galena (north end of hoover dam) or any COVES on the way. The board walk may be crowded sometimes. But there are two nice little food-joints with great food there in Galena (if you get hungry).


I am mostly calm and quiet person. That does not mean I let other take advantage of that.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

afeef745 said:


> I am mostly calm and quiet person. That does not mean I let other take advantage of that.


Do you turn green and have problems fitting in your pants when you're not calm? 

Just messin with you...



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 614LADY (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can get to Deer Creek head there. Behind the dam on the lake is doing really well for crappies. Good luck


----------



## DHuelsman (Apr 26, 2013)

afeef745 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new in the area and go to OSU and live close to it as well. I have been reading (and posting here and there) on these forums for couple of months now. It has been somewhat helpful, but I havent been having any luck with the spots I hit. Went to Hoover Reservoir couple of days ago, and didnt catch a thing. Same thing with Griggs, not a single bite, and this has happened multiple times now.
> 
> ...


 I have found Google Maps handy in finding locations that other folks talk about. just be careful not to show up in someones back door.  If you want to try your luck with largemouth, try Park of Roses fishing pond, its on North High St. north of Clintonville. If you do not catch the Large Mouth the Blue Gill are fun. there are good sized cats in the pond as well. 
You may also try the spill way (south side of the lake) the low side, at Alum Creek Reservoir Sockeye and Musky, lots of folks use roster tail or mister twisters. I have had luck with a small silver spoon. It does take some patients. I tore up the smallmouth on a canoe trip at hocking hills, I was using a small floating blue Rapala. Thats some were to start. Good luck and happy fishing.
D


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

sockeye? did i read that right? saugeye makes sense though.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

You get the pm

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

afeef745 said:


> I am mostly calm and quiet person. That does not mean I let other take advantage of that.


I don't know who is taking advantage of you.......I'm starting to think its the opposite...By the way afeef, YOUR WELCOME! Good luck on your homework.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> I don't know who is taking advantage of you.......I'm starting to think its the opposite...


I've read thru this thread a few times and have resisted posting, but I think your post, hang_loose, sums it up. OP's first post is begging, then next he is whining, then insulting, then says he is calm but not going to be taken advantage of. There is a TON of information on this site for any of us to find, especially if we just look. The search button even works for the OP. I have to agree, when I was a kid, if I wanted to fish one of the creeks or ponds when my dad wasn't home, I had to learn to do it on my own, figure out where to fish, and what to use. That was part of the fun. Now these chaps want spoon fed everything.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

sbreech said:


> I have to agree, when I was a kid, if I wanted to fish one of the creeks or ponds when my dad wasn't home, I had to learn to do it on my own, figure out where to fish, and what to use. That was part of the fun. Now these chaps want spoon fed everything.


I do not have limited time on hand these days. Thats why I was asking. Every normal person would do the same. If you cant offer any help, then dont bother with you 'wisdom' either.

Not sure why people are kinda rough here. Oh Well, whatever.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

afeef745 said:


> Seriously? Over 200 views but only 2 replies, one of which is apparently a joke by that smarty pants dude, who thinks its funny. The other post is pretty much stating the obvious. And to top it off, both the people responding have been here for a while. This complete unwillingness to share information is a very selfish behavior.
> 
> Got PM from two other people, which contain very general info. Not that helpful.
> 
> ...


YOWZA!! Let YOU "re-iterate" the mission of the site? Seriously?
BTW, it says to promote fellowship, not give away free spots to every whiny, gimme now person who demands it.
And you're not sure why people are "kind of rough" on you....well, it's because you're very brash about asking for something that people have worked HARD for....their spots. 
You might want to skin that back a little.

If catfish is what you want to catch, go to ANY river within an hour of you and apply typical catfish techniques. If you're not catching fish, than location is likely not your issue.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Shakes My Head....


----------

